# (WI) QA2 Yellow (NAFC Grady x NFC Flipper)



## rwilke (Mar 10, 2010)

Drakes Bay Home Run Hitter, QA2 (Hank) is a product of the first breeding of U.S. National Champions to produce yellow labs. His sire is 2011 NAFC-FC Cody Cut A Lean Grade (Grady). Hank's dam is 2009 NFC Mioak's Fabulous Flipper (Flip). Hank was Q.A.A at 27 months. He is a 74 pound very good looking dark yellow. Hank is CNM and EIC Clear, Hips are OFA Good, Elbows are Clear and he is CERF'ed. Hank is successfully running All Age stakes and has numerous placements. Hank is also a superb waterfowl and pheasant hunter. He is a proven sire. Frozen semen is available as well as natural breedings. Call or email Rick Wilke for more information (715) 570-9944 or [email protected]


----------

